# not so "Skinny"



## Lear (Dec 5, 2006)

I found a video titled "skinny" on youtube this morning that seems to fit this place perfectly 

"Skinny"


----------



## Zedd020 (Dec 5, 2006)

That video is brilliant, thanks for sharing it with us !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GPL (Dec 5, 2006)

Oh yeah! Lots of skin indeed!! 

Thank you for posting,
GPL.


----------



## altered states (Dec 5, 2006)

I think I recognize most of the sources, but does anyone know where the footage from 0:17-0:27 is from? (extreme closeups of a woman busting out of a s/m bondage outfit) Whatever it is, I need to see more!


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 5, 2006)

I didnt notice it when I watched the film but the kid in roadtrip seems to be enjoying (if you know what I mean) having the gorgeous Mia Amber Davis on him! What I wouldnt give to have had that scene I reckon it would have taken a few takes... one of my first BBW crushes!


----------



## Coop (Dec 5, 2006)

That movie made me fidget gleefully.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Dec 5, 2006)

wow, that was pretty cool.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Dec 5, 2006)

Nice!

I liked the 2-3 second glimpse of Brooke's once wonderous tummy...the rest was great, too!


Dennis


----------



## admirer (Dec 5, 2006)

When you check out "Skinny," check out the Kelligrl films associated with it, especially "Tummyroll" or "Bellyroll." Amazing....


----------



## Tzetrik (Dec 6, 2006)

Yeah all good, until he gets banned again!


----------



## jaxjaguar (Dec 6, 2006)

very cool video, thanks for the link. you gotta love youtube!


----------



## coyote wild (Dec 6, 2006)

tres huevos said:


> I think I recognize most of the sources, but does anyone know where the footage from 0:17-0:27 is from? (extreme closeups of a woman busting out of a s/m bondage outfit) Whatever it is, I need to see more!



it was a short video that i found on a yahoo group years ago. it was cool to see it again here. if i find the video, ill post it here.. it's pretty damn cool.

EDIT: Found it. I'm uploading it onto Youtube. I titled it "Bursting Out" and tagged with "fat, bbw, expansion, art." so if you search for those, it _should_ be one of the links.

EDIT AGAIN: Nevermind, it didn't work as I had planned...


----------



## braindeadhead (Dec 6, 2006)

That thing ROCKED!!!

I will be ever so pissed when that gets banned


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 6, 2006)

tres huevos said:


> I think I recognize most of the sources, but does anyone know where the footage from 0:17-0:27 is from? (extreme closeups of a woman busting out of a s/m bondage outfit) Whatever it is, I need to see more!


http://youtube.com/watch?v=nWI_SS0IO2w


----------



## GalleryLurker (Dec 6, 2006)

Whose enormous belly is that? I mean the one getting a rub with the huge wave motion. A good choice for the still-frame before you start the video.


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 6, 2006)

Wagimawr said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=nWI_SS0IO2w



The production values were amazing... extremely cool vid... thanks for the link!


----------



## NYSquashee (Dec 6, 2006)

Very cool vid. Another golden nugget on youtube.


----------



## Aireman (Dec 9, 2006)

I recognize several of the vids spliced together. Very nice job! I loved it.


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 9, 2006)

Excellent video!!!


----------



## ManOWar (Dec 11, 2006)

*That may be the single hottest video I have ever seen. Wonder what all them girls would add up to if you weighed every one in the video. Probably 20,000 pounds or something.*


----------



## cactopus (Dec 14, 2006)

tres huevos said:


> I think I recognize most of the sources, but does anyone know where the footage from 0:17-0:27 is from? (extreme closeups of a woman busting out of a s/m bondage outfit) Whatever it is, I need to see more!



Speaking of neat BBW videos... I know it isn't real and the video is somewhat annoying but I really like the way Lady Sovereign looks in her fat suit. I usually hate the fat suited look too, but they did a good job in that vid.


----------



## Judge_Dre (Dec 14, 2006)

That was amazing! Videos like that are the reason I'm so addcited to Youtube.


----------

